# Every day items that uses E-Liquid ingredients



## fbb1964 (26/10/20)

Very interesting video I found today..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (26/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Very interesting video I found today..



Thanks. We should all share this link on our public media pages so our none Vaping friends can see it if they take the time to watch it. Most vapers are probably aware already that E-Liquids contain food grade products but our none Vaping friends aren't aware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Whilst I acknowledge the video posted above, and not wishing to become the harbinger of doom, as clearly I too vape ... I do think it pertinent to note that the comparisons offered are unfair. 

The jury is still out on both the chemical transitions of the chemicals in eliquid, specifically when heated along with the inhaling of same. There are still many unknowns about vaping, including what transitioned chemicals, (_chemicals that are created in the process of heating and or vaporising_), make up the vapor and how they affect physical health over the long term.

My advice would be to wait for confirmed qualified research as apposed anecdotal opinion on dissimilar applications of the same chemicals in eliquids, before taking a public stand on the subject, and not to become an evangelist, (for or against), (_remembering that smoking was once considered a healthy option_).

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea...ention/5-truths-you-need-to-know-about-vaping

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK507184/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (26/10/20)

Sure I definitely agree vaping is not 100% safe and we all know that. The vaping advocacy experience of publications published by many govt or NGO medical institutions, normally sponsored by big pharma and big tobacco donors, are always very anti the vape industry. You get what you pay for asking institutions like this to report on vaping. What is reported are not always 100% true but just more anti vaping propoganda.

This article appeared in AU today. It addresses many vaping propoganda issues with facts from recent studies and regulations done. ATHRA does not take donations from the vape industry directly only personal donations are accepted. Just have a look who did the original report in the first place. Seperating fact from fiction by us being vapers and the general public becomes impossible with the well funded anti vaping propoganda by big tobacco and big pharma. I vape because vaping is safer than smoking not because it's 100% safe. 

https://www.athra.org.au/blog/2020/...a-and-heart-foundation-misinformed-on-vaping/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Good article 
In the words of Monty Python; "_You get little lies, big lies, bloody great big lies, and then you get statistics_", and we're going to have to live with statistical skewing initially, for as you correctly state, whoever commissions the studies is going to bias said statistics in their favour, until the sample size catches up.
This supports my advice to rather than become an evangelist, to wait for confirmed qualified research as apposed anecdotal opinion and or weighted statistics. We all know that walking your talk speaks volumes, and simply going about my business, of recent have managed to swing three of my friends from smoking to vaping, conversely; none of us likes to be told how bad xyz may or may not be for us, or that it's better or worse than abc, (unless you're a stubborn old sh## like me, and are turned on by the statements; "It hasn't been done", "It can't be done", or; "someone stuffed it up").

Reactions: Like 1


----------

